# I cemented black pgm from copper when I dissolve the black cement it's not tes



## Sorrycantseeme (Sep 29, 2021)

I cemented solution that tested positive for PT & Pd.
The black powder I collected I went to put the black fine powder into solution with hcl & peroxide and stannous test is not showing any color except black ?
Why is that I gathered this right from the bottom of the container I was cementing in .


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 29, 2021)

Try dilute your sample before adding stannous, black is just too concentrated solution so it looks black.

Göran


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Sep 29, 2021)

So I diluted them this is what I'm getting . I don't understand because these were samples from blacks that were brushed off or accumulated black powders from containers I was cementing 
In .


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Sep 29, 2021)

Here's the various samples I took them from


----------



## Martijn (Sep 29, 2021)

I don't want to talk you down, but with the basic knowledge questions you're asking I really think you should stay far far away from platinum group metals in solution!!
Put that stuff in the stockpot and leave it there until the amount gets too much. 
Start simple, and slowly move up from there. 

Or let someone else here do it for you. 

Having your health in mind, stay safe! 
Martijn.


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Sep 29, 2021)

No I figured it out , I had to use a spot test the peroxide was equal to the amount of HCl cancelling out the PH of the solution used to dissolve the samples . Thanks


----------



## zacchy (Oct 4, 2021)

It seems you got a lot of salt, it could be ammonium chloride, why don't you cement with copper?


----------

